
Quantified, localized health benefits of accelerated of CO2 emissions reductions - todd8
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41558-018-0108-y.epdf?referrer_access_token=w_kP7OoPJvpf8sKGMrlvhNRgN0jAjWel9jnR3ZoTv0PtiRxw-APMKhtvjSRa4EQZePCPOwErl0w2gcCqoNv03xDG1WZmxzAImQ6itr9Bb0k291SuCL9br8VqPw2-CeKmN9NfEVamF2GcQc1HuX_2uotiJCCBJ4CmIEWzFOa58yNc_UFq3btLhmeCsznTlBCUuIP2zCRXC4i3ClIaDgLlhXsM3TPNgvRhfQ46xJ49knWJEwV6MZ4ncZSFiRSaoNlYoEthWcE_TvTKYgsn1LMsZ0AWHmvXPj2OVK-4QdUyufk%3D&tracking_referrer=nymag.com
======
todd8
In this paper, the authors calculate that between 110 to 196 Million people
will be saved from premature death by reducing temperature rise from 2°C to
1.5°C. From the abstract:

> _We therefore examine the human health benefits of increasing 21st-century
> CO2 reductions by 180 GtC, an amount that would shift a 'standard' 2°C
> scenario to 1.5°C or could achieve 2°C without negative emissions. The
> decreased air pollution leads to 153±43 million fewer premature deaths
> worldwide, with ∼40% occurring during the next 40 years, and minimal climate
> disbenefits._

